# Screwed!



## KalaMarie (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## eccs19 (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting idea, but I was really distracted by the wall anchor.  It took me a few minutes to figure out what it was, it's just a touch to far our of focus for my liking.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 11, 2010)

again creative...intersting bokeh


----------

